# Great Deals on almost New pre owened bows...



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

at last some real deals on some awesome pre owned but hardly used bows...

AR 35 70# camo (awesome condition, reluctant seller)
Hoyt UltraTec camo 70-80# (big boys huntin bow)
Hoyt RinTec max 26" (small persons bow)
Diamond by Bowtech Razor Edge camo 60# (nice starter bow)
Bowtech Tomcat camo70# (full house)
Pse Mojo camo 60#(brand new alrounder)
Mathews black Max2 LH 70#(full house)
Mathews Utra2 camo LH 60# DL 26"(great young hunters or do everything bow)
Browning Micro Adrenalin camo 40#
Browning Micro Adrenalin camo 50#

For more information on these and other bows please pm me:thumbs_up

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

There some great bows here.... Make reasonable offers and we can consider them.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Prices*

When selling a product/products the AT rules state:
*
17. A price MUST be posted in all threads…no make offer style threads.*

Please give prices for your bows.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Roger that.... Deserthuntr,*



spatan said:


> at last some real deals on some awesome pre owned but hardly used bows...
> 
> AR 35 70# camo (awesome condition, reluctant seller)R6900
> Hoyt UltraTec camo 70-80# (big boys huntin bow)R7000
> ...


There you go.... Sorry about the delay some of these bow belong to clients of ours and have been difficult to nail down:wink: You know how it goes when you are looking at the prices of new bows one trys to get as much as one can for you used one... especially if its a later modle in good nick with lots of accessaries....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*The terrible twins...*

I have PSE X Force Original 348f/s (pre owned full house kit in awesome condition)asking R9800 

and

a PSE X Force Long Draw bare bow. (new) R7500


This Offer is only to ATers with a call sign (cyber name)



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Prices less 12%*



spatan said:


> I have PSE X Force Original 348f/s (pre owned full house kit in awesome condition)asking R9800 less 12%
> 
> and
> 
> ...


New prices on new PSE Bows reflect a substantial drop in prices so as to be accessable to the SA Bow Hunter and Archer... So do inquire at Black Hawk about these decreases...They are quite significant and should go along way for you to afford to own the bow you have been dreaming of ...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Just in a PSE Nova 70# Right hand...*

This is definatly the biggest selling beginer bow ever It comes as a pre owned hunting setup in mint condition. It also carries the Black Hawk Archery stamp of approval.

The selling price is R4200

The set includes...
70# PSE Nova hunting bow (sight, shoot through arrow rest, stabilizer, peep and quick release quiver)
5 Preditor RXW arrows
some G5 Montec Broadheads
some machaical Broadheads
camo release aid
Camo bow bag

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Info up date....

The PSE 70# Long Draw is sold to a very happy hunter.

We now have a Browning Oasis 70# camo available. It is in mint condition for R4000.00

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

We have a Mathews switchback XT RH 28" 70# in great condition.

It includes:

a 5pin trophy ridge sight
a QAD dropaway rest
a NAP ShockBlocker 7" stabilizer

R6300.00

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Good deal.*



spatan said:


> We have a Mathews switchback XT RH 28" 70# in great condition.
> 
> It includes:
> 
> ...


Great bow for a great price. Probably one of the best bows from Mathews...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Some keen interest has been shown on these bow... some have already gone.

My concern is that when there is an almost brand new Xforce Original going for around 10 grand all up people are just not understanding what a gift that that is and what a great hunting bow it really is...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

